# 98' Maxima Diagnostic Check Help



## 747444 (Aug 7, 2013)

This what the rendered information gave me.

P0450
Evaporative Emissino System
Pressure sensor switch

P1105
No DTC Definition Found
See service manual.

Can someone tell me more about this? I tried googling but it does not make any sense.

Is the things listed easy to be replaced and installed?
If it is not easy to be replaced and installed, how much will it run me up for?

I also have another problem with the maxima 98' cold start problem where I have to step on the gas to start the car up. 
I have been researching, but would like some insights on how to's and where I should go or should I fix this myself manually. 

Also this is not my car it is my fathers and I feel like he does not know how to take care of the car properly, so I have to step in. It has "over 200k miles on it and it is still running strong" (quoted), with many flaws. He also states that the car eats up oil and he continually adds oil in.. I really question if this is true for the 98' Maxima. I know and understand that it is old, is there anything I can do to fix it up other than the problems listed above?

Please and thank you.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like you need to replace the gaskets on the intake manifold and valve covers


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0450 fault code is caused by either a faulty Evaporative emission pressure sensor switch, bad electrical harness connections or faulty vacuum hoses; the sensor switch is located at the rear of the car near the EVAP canister.

The P1105 fault code is caused by either a faulty MAP/BARO switch solenoid valve, bad electrical harness connections or faulty vacuum hoses; the solenoid valve is located in the engine compartment next to the engine.

Most of the time the vacuum hoses, being old, will develop cracks and can just fall off at the sensor locations; if so, very easy to fix.


----------

